# 2D Piktogramme mit Menschen



## DJLopez (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man Piktogramme erstellen kann, welche Menschen in bestimmten Situationen anzeigt, bzw. die anzeigen, was man tun oder nicht tun darf. Ich mein solche, wie sie zB im Strassenverkehr eingesetzt werden (zB das Spielstrassen-Schild), oder (mal was lustiges) so ein Bild hier (siehe Anhang 1).

Natürlich könnte ich das mit Photoshop, oder einem Vektorprogramm machen, aber ich denke, dass es bestimmt ein Programm für soetwas gibt, wo man Vorgaben "nur" noch in einen bestimmten Kontext bringen braucht.

Ich denke an Sachen wie zB "Hier essen verboten", "nicht laufen", aber auch geschlechtsspezifisches wie zB "Frauenparkplatz" o.ä.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das gut genug erklären konnte 

Daher die Frage: Gibt es so ein Programm? Es darf auch ruhig Geld kosten!!

Danke schonmal im voraus! =)


----------

